# Avery-Cuban clash on contract



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Are the Mavericks and Avery Johnson headed for a quickie divorce because of a contract dispute? Don't count on it.
> 
> But some doubt has crept into the equation.
> 
> ...


Courtesy of Dwain Price at the Fort Worth Star Telegram.

Doesn't sound promising (although not bad). I don't understand this sometimes, Cuban has been willing to pay millions in luxury tax for players who are terrible; Shawn Bradley, Evan Eschmeyer, Tariq Abdul Wahad, Jon Steffanson (the list goes on), yet when it comes to _important _use of the money, such as resigning the COY, he seems to be reserved about his money.

Is the source of Cubans money dwindling? All the fines he has been racking up (which he then pays to chairty), could they be taking a toll? Looking at some free agent moves Mike James didn't sign here because we only offered three years and Adrian Griffin went to Chicago because they offered three years (us only 2). Is Cuban becoming less-willing to spend so much money?

I hope not..


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well... even though i don't like Avery much but the Mavericks are not rebuidling so a new coach, new system and new relationships are bad things for the Mavericks right now.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Cubes, dont be an idiot, sign him for 5 million a year and get it over with


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yea really, whats he waiting for, Larry Brown?! -_-


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hmm Larry Brown as an Asst Coach would be nice


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Hmm Larry Brown as an Asst Coach would be nice


no way, ego ego ego.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Could it be that the market's recent swoon affected Cuban's net worth? Would that explain his recent "tightwadedness"?

I saw my brokerage account take a 10% hit, but you would think Cube's a little more diversified. :boohoo:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Avery deserves more than even Dirk. This is so stupid. Avery can't leave!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is overblown, once it gets closer and people start sweating, this will get worked out.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

DallasBasketball.com contacted Cuban this morning and he apparently said the entire story in the Telegram was made up. There are no tensions, it's being blown way out of proportion, according to Cuban, who responded to DB.com immediately even though the Telegram stated that he declined to comment to them.

" Scoop: Cuban Speaks On AJ Contract
by Mike Fisher -- DallasBasketball.com
Mark Cuban does indeed feel some "uneasiness,'' some "tension'' and some "doubt'' regarding the Avery Johnson renegotiation story. But the Mavs owner's negative emotions are not directed at his coach; rather, they are directed at a newspaper tale he views as wildly off-base.
"I don't know where (the writer) got that stuff,'' Cuban tells DallasBasketball.com, responding to the Fort Worth Star-Telegram's "sources''-driven report that suggests a Cuban-Johnson contract-related rift and is spiced by incendiary catchphrases such as "quickie divorce,'' "doubt,'' "a tense clash,'' "communication is scarce,'' "tensions,'' "uneasiness,'' and "Cuban and Johnson both declined comment.''
Cuban certainly didn't decline comment when DB.com contacted him on Sunday morning. He responded within moments -- and we sensed no "tension,'' "doubt'' or "uneasiness'' regarding communication with Johnson."


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I also think the story could be blown out of proportion. Why would Cuban not want to extend a contract to a Coach of the year in his first full season?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Exactly, plus Cuban absolutely loves to gloat about the fact that Avery as coach was his idea.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Yea I also think the story could be blown out of proportion. Why would Cuban not want to extend a contract to a Coach of the year in his first full season?


AJ got caught sleeping with his wife?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh please, Cuban is a billionaire, he can hire a new one


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm tempted to post certain photographs taken during the Finals.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> Oh please, Cuban is a billionaire, he can hire a new one


 
 Yeah, hopefully he'll get Nellie back so we can start running again.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I think he was talking about a wife, Dre


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> I think he was talking about a wife, Dre


 Oh, well in that case, true.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I was referring to a wife lol


----------

